# Pakistani Teen Dies Stopping Bomber From Striking School



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

These are the real heros...extraordinary yet ordinary people.

Who's the real martyr?  The coward attacking a school full of little kids, or the teenager attempting to stop him?

I think we know, *I think God/Allah knows*, and I think the world knows.  Whether it's a young girl (one of many) shot by extremists for daring to insist on an edjucation or a 15 yr old attempting to stop a suicide bomber.

Pakistani Teen Dies Stopping Bomber From Striking School : The Two-Way : NPR



> A teenager who was killed after reportedly stopping a suicide bomber at a school in northwest Pakistan is being hailed as a hero.
> 
> Aitizaz Hasan, 15, was late for school on Monday and as a punishment wasn't allowed to attend assembly, the newspaper said.
> 
> ...



2000 kids.




> Principal Lal Baz told the newspaper: "The attack targeted education, and I am surprised neither the federal nor the provincial government functionary has visited the family. Their silence is condemnable."
> 
> Pakistanis and others are paying their tributes to the teenager . Pakistan's media are also weighing in on Hasan's death.
> 
> "We don't need more [Aitizazes]. Not one or one million. What we need is to be worthy of the one we lost. *What we need is for those who claim to lead us to show the courage that this boy did.* Perhaps, that is too much to ask from those who roll out apologies and obfuscations with such unerring regularity, but stammer and shake when it comes to naming those responsible for mass murder."


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> These are the real heros...extraordinary yet ordinary people.
> 
> Who's the real martyr?  The coward attacking a school full of little kids, or the teenager attempting to stop him?
> 
> ...



I was just reading about this young man.  What a brave person he was, and my sympathy goes to his friends and relatives.  The problem in Pakistan is that there are too many Sunni suicide and car bombers, as the Shia and Ahmaiyya still living in Pakistan and abroad can attest too.  They are just not safe anymore living in their native country.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

The problem in Pakistan is an incompetent corrupt government that has little control over it's territory and can't protect it's own people.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

This is the group responsible - who had hoped to kill 2000 or so children:

Lashkar-e-Jhangvi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

US drone killings of civilians do not help matters.


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> US drone killings of civilians do not help matters.



Perhaps you can tell us why the Sunnis in Pakistan, even before Drone strikes, were still killing the Shiites and Amahdiyya?  Perhaps you can even tell us why in a country like England, the Sunnis living there are still saying to get those Amahdiyya?  Why do the Amahdiyya say that the only place they feel safe is in America?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

The drone strikes are why about 100 Christians were recently killed.

Why do we hate Christians so much?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> Perhaps you can tell us *why* the Sunnis in Pakistan, even before Drone strikes, were still killing the Shiites and Amahdiyya?  Perhaps you can even tell us *why* in a country like England, the Sunnis living there are still saying to get those Amahdiyya? * Why* do the Amahdiyya say that the only place they feel safe is in America?


Typical Silly-Sally .......^^ blah, blah, ...why?.. blah, blah, blah, ...why?....blah, blah ...why? ...blah, blah...


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> US drone killings of civilians do not help matters.



Get your head out of your ass! This was a Muslim Pakistani monster seeking to kill other Muslim Pakistanis. This has zero to do with the US!

You really are a stupid bitch!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> US drone killings of civilians do not help matters.



That might complicate things, but the real problems lie deeper - Pakistan can not control it's territory and protect it's citizens - it has to cut deals with tribal authorities and the militia groups in it's tribal areas which means that there is no law of the land that citizens can count on - terrorists can disappear into a region and there is not a darn thing the authorities can do, or maybe in some cases - are willing to do.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> US drone killings of civilians do not help matters.



Ohh look apologizing for a mass murder that would have killed 2000 children, all because the killer was one of your pet terrorists.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

In an ideal world we'd have Sally and Sherri locked in a room together.  There, Sally could put forth her theories on why poster x or y or z doesn't seem to care about what Muslims (only Muslims because no one else commits violence) are doing to a or b or c in the lands of O and Z.  Meanwhile Sherri could find a way to bring in the Evil Zionist Babykillers possibly in concert with drone attacks (that would be a twofer) and line it up with pertinant though misguided biblical quotations.  We would have a concession stand of course, and sell popcorn, lottery tickets and gummi-bears.  For a modest fee, we could open the door briefly every 15 minutes and make it a spectator sport to an interested audience.

However, this is the real world.  The topic is about terrorists and the intense bravery of real "martyrs" like a 15 yr old boy who gave up his life to save 2000 children, and an angry population who can't understand why their government is so incompetent and incapable.


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> In an ideal world we'd have Sally and Sherri locked in a room together.  There, Sally could put forth her theories on why poster x or y or z doesn't seem to care about what Muslims (only Muslims because no one else commits violence) are doing to a or b or c in the lands of O and Z.  Meanwhile Sherri could find a way to bring in the Evil Zionist Babykillers possibly in concert with drone attacks (that would be a twofer) and line it up with pertinant though misguided biblical quotations.  We would have a concession stand of course, and sell popcorn, lottery tickets and gummi-bears.  For a modest fee, we could open the door briefly every 15 minutes and make it a spectator sport to an interested audience.
> 
> However, this is the real world.  The topic is about terrorists and the intense bravery of real "martyrs" like a 15 yr old boy who gave up his life to save 2000 children, and an angry population who can't understand why their government is so incompetent and incapable.



Whatever you say, Coyote, whatever you way.  However, in the real, real world when a person does know people who moved to Pakistan, they worry about them being suicide or car bombed while they are out and about since this occurs an awful lot.  No one is saying that this young boy wasn't brave, but it is a shame that people do have to blow themselves up to be "martyrs" while taking many innocent people with them.

Suicide car bomber kills 4 policemen in Karachi CCTV News - CNTV English


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

It's a shame that people like Sally can do little more than pay lip service to a heroic 15 yr old boy who died trying to save 2000 children from a terrorist and the only comments she can make are about what Muslims are doing in other countries.

Sally, why don't you tell us why the Pakistani government is incompetent that the local media is calling them into question?  Why can't they protect their own people from these terrorist gangs?

_
"We don't need more [Aitizazes]. Not one or one million. What we need is to be worthy of the one we lost. What we need is for those who claim to lead us to show the courage that this boy did. *Perhaps, that is too much to ask from those who roll out apologies and obfuscations with such unerring regularity, but stammer and shake when it comes to naming those responsible for mass murder*."_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Pakistan from hope to despair in 20134 January 2014

"While Pakistan is the most-affected state due to instability in Afghanistan it is in a no-win situation. The tribal cousins across the Durand Line border between Afghanistan and Pakistan, which Afghanistan does not recognise, cannot be contained. Western powers are unable to understand the tribal and familial compulsions of this cross-border connection. Pakistan will remain under pressure to bring the Afghan resistance to talk to the Karzai government or the Americans, which Pakistan is in no position to deliver. Peace in one country is not possible without peace in the other, and that remains Pakistans big challenge."


Pakistan from hope to despair in 2013 | East Asia Forum


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> It's a shame that people like Sally can do little more than pay lip service to a heroic 15 yr old boy who died trying to save 2000 children from a terrorist and the only comments she can make are about what Muslims are doing in other countries.
> 
> Sally, why don't you tell us why the Pakistani government is incompetent that the local media is calling them into question?  Why can't they protect their own people from these terrorist gangs?
> 
> ...



Have you bought your ticket yet to go to this brave boy's funeral?  While you are there, you can give the Pakistani government some of your own ideas how to protect the innocent people from suicide and car bombers.  By the way, how conveniently Coyote omits the fact that I do know people who moved to Paklistan, and I worry about them every time I read about another car or suicide bomber which is a frequent occurrence.  Moreover, if that brave young man happened to be a Hindu and I posted an article about what he did, my post would have been moved over to the Asia forum since Pakistan is in Southeast Asia..


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pakistan from hope to despair in 20134 January 2014
> 
> "While Pakistan is the most-affected state due to instability in Afghanistan it is in a no-win situation. The tribal cousins across the Durand Line border between Afghanistan and Pakistan, which Afghanistan does not recognise, cannot be contained. Western powers are unable to understand the tribal and familial compulsions of this cross-border connection. Pakistan will remain under pressure to bring the Afghan resistance to talk to the Karzai government or the Americans, which Pakistan is in no position to deliver. Peace in one country is not possible without peace in the other, and that remains Pakistans big challenge."
> 
> ...



Thank you Sherri,

That is an excellent article and it answers all my questions...but it sure is dismal for Pakistan 



> The opposition allowed Sharif a decent honeymoon period  but the honeymoon is now over. With rising prices, unemployment, a general state of lawlessness, lack of basic services for the less privileged and dashed hopes, there are few people beginning the New Year with greater despair than Pakistanis.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame that people like Sally can do little more than pay lip service to a heroic 15 yr old boy who died trying to save 2000 children from a terrorist and the only comments she can make are about what Muslims are doing in other countries.
> ...



I know students from Pakistan, and my mother has colleagues in Pakistan that I know as well.  They didn't move there, they've always had to live there. There maybe others here who have Pakistani friends as well.   It doesn't matter if the boy is Hindu, Muslim or Christian as far as I am concerned.  It shouldn't.

Since you know someone in Pakistan, you can shed some insight with us, rather than talking about what Muslims are doing in other countries.

Sherri posted a good article about the state of government there.

It certainly doesn't bode well to young girls who want to get an education or teenaged boys who die preventing terrorism that their government is incapable of stopping.

PS - lets cut the third person shit, it just sounds retarded.


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You don't think perhaps a family would move back to Pakistan if they had family there and wanted to be with them and also had ideas of starting a specific business there?  I am sure there are plenty of Pakistanis living here in the U.S. who wanted to get away from there, just as there are Pakistanis moving to Australia because they are tired of the car and suicide bombings against their sect.  By the way, why are you so interested in what is happening in Pakistan since this is the Middle East forum?  I could have posted loads of stories from Pakistan, but I haven't done so, have I?  If you are going to bring up young girls who want to get an education, why not also bring up the young Christian and Hindu girls who are being kidnapped, raped and forced into Islam.  Don't these young girls count too?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> US drone killings of civilians do not help matters.


Idiotic and off topic, as usual. 

If it's not Israel to be blamed for Islamic savagery by you freaks, it's the US.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Why shouldn't I be interested in Pakistan?  Is it forbidden or something?  Can you not discuss what is going on in the OP?

But, mea culpa - you are right, I chose the wrong region to put this in, I did not realize it was "South Asia" so I shall move it - no biggie 



> *I could have posted loads of stories from Pakistan*, but I haven't done so, have I?



What is stopping you? Post what you want 



> If you are going to bring up young girls who want to get an education, *why not also bring up the young Christian and Hindu girls who are being kidnapped, raped and forced into Islam*.  Don't these young girls count too?



*Of course they count* - why shouldn't they?  Have you ignored topics on violence and rape on girls and women in India?  It's a huge problem that was brought to the forefront by a particularly brutal and fatal rape of a young woman on a bus.  The cultures in these regions are not kind to women to put it mildly and it spans multiple religions.  
Is justice for women and children only of interest when the oppressors are Muslim?  Whether it's Islamic extremists picking off young girls trying to get an education, Christian girls kidnapped and raped and forced into Islam or Hindus gang raping and killing girls and women because it's their "right" - *it counts*.

And, it counts too when it's a 15 yr old boy in Pakistan, dying to stop a suicide bomber from blowing up 2000 children in a school.  15 yr old boys shouldn't have to be dying that way.  They should be worrying about their SAT's and whether they look cool enough - not about whether that is a detonator sticking out of some guy's jacket.  Where is the justice?  Where is the government who's job it is to prevent this?

It shouldn't be so hard to discuss these things unless you are only concerned with Muslim atrocities and *if it can't written into that framework, it doesn't exist in your heart*.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

*Thread moved from ME to Asia due to the geographic incompetence of it's originator *


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> US drone killings of civilians do not help matters.


Diverting the conversation does not help matters. Why can't this board discuss your jihadi comrades without your lame defense of them?


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think we all have seen you piece on rape in India.  What is surprising is if you are interested on the subject of rape in Southeast Asia, you didn't also talk about the rapes in Pakistan and Bangladesh.  You know, Coyote, I really don't know who you think you are fooling except your fellow travelers.  I honestly don't believe you thought you were posting in the Asia forum when you posted this story on the Middle East forum.  Does Sherri ever post in the Asia forum?  I don't think so, and yet she was answering you.  Basically what you wanted to do is show the readers on that forum that there was a Muslim boy who was brave.  Nobody denies that he was brave, but you certainly went on and on about it.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Malala Yousafzai Story: The Pakistani Girl Shot in Taliban Attack" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F5yeW6XFZk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...



Well said....

It's interesting when you read some of these articles - there are sub-stories that are overlooked.

For example, on this young girl Malala - there are multiple sub-stories.  She is actually one of a number of young girls injured or killed attempting to go to school but she was fortunate enough to get caught by the media and put a face to the issue.  She made it human.  Another sub-story is the anger and outrage of those local communities - anger heavily directed at the government that is seen to d  o nothing until there is a big tragedy.  The last sub-story is the most quiet because it is set against a media environment that is consumed with portraying violence and misogyny in these parts of the world:  Malala's father, and the father's of these other young girls who have been shot - love their daughters.  They want them to get an education and are fighting terrible odds, including possibly losing their child.

It is similar to the brutal bus rape of a young woman in India.  It brought the issue of violence against women in India to the forefront of the public's eye and it forced it to be confronted.  People were angry and united and demanded something be done about it. It brought many women out hiding to speak out against it, and against other practices such as deliberately disfiguring women with acid.  It made India look at herself and ask - is this who we want to be?  I do not know whether it make big changes, probably not for a long time - but awareness is the first step in making change.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Huh?  *I posted it in the ME*.   I thought Pakistan (and Afghanistan) were part of the ME.  So I was wrong.  So what?

The issue is not that he "was brave".  That is only the surface Sally.  And if that is all you can see, then I pity you.


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Watch "Malala Yousafzai Story: The Pakistani Girl Shot in Taliban Attack" on YouTube
> ...



I wonder what will bring to the forefront that Christian and Hindu women in Pakistan are kidnapped, raped, and forced into Islam.  Do you think that the Muslims in Pakistan will get angry at what is happening to these Christian and Hindu young women.


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If you can't see what is happening in Pakistan because of people's religious beliefs, then I pity you.  By the way, I would think that you would have known that Pakistan was carved out of India, and we all know that India is not part of the Middle East.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 9, 2014)

What is happening in Pakistan is the result of a long period of history, colonialism and it's legacy, years of corruption, a culture that is still after all this time, essentially tribal, multiple wars, and yes - religion enters into the mix.  But you don't see all that.  And you don't want to.

I might be incompetent at identifying the right geographical region, Sally, but your ignorance extends even further.  It's a deliberate choice.


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> What is happening in Pakistan is the result of a long period of history, colonialism and it's legacy, years of corruption, a culture that is still after all this time, essentially tribal, multiple wars, and yes - religion enters into the mix.  But you don't see all that.  And you don't want to.
> 
> I might be incompetent at identifying the right geographical region, Sally, but your ignorance extends even further.  It's a deliberate choice.




Have you ever thought that others think your ignorance knows no bounds? The two main sects of Islam have been fighting each other ever since Islam came into being, and this is why you keep on seeing the majority Sunnis murdering the Shia in Pakistan.  Meanwhile, since you are doing such a wonderful job on the Asia forum, no doubt the regular readers of this particular forum will be waiting with bated breath for your great articles which will, of course, be covering Asia.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > What is happening in Pakistan is the result of a long period of history, colonialism and it's legacy, years of corruption, a culture that is still after all this time, essentially tribal, multiple wars, and yes - religion enters into the mix.  But you don't see all that.  And you don't want to.
> ...



Everybody's ignorance knows no bounds. Ignorance is infinite.

For example, you state that the two main sects of Islam have been fighting since Islam came into being. Islam originated with Mohammad. The two main branches came after his death.

In affluent countries you rarely see such volatile religious disputes, Sally. A reasonably intelligent person might conclude that there is far more going on than just a dispute as to whose God is better.

The young man who saved the other children was very brave and noble.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2014)

Correct.......the dispute between Sunni and Shia has far more to do with internal politics and ownership of land and resources.   ...


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 10, 2014)

Coyote said:


> In an ideal world we'd have Sally and Sherri locked in a room together.  There, Sally could put forth her theories on why poster x or y or z doesn't seem to care about what Muslims (only Muslims because no one else commits violence) are doing to a or b or c in the lands of O and Z.  Meanwhile Sherri could find a way to bring in the Evil Zionist Babykillers possibly in concert with drone attacks (that would be a twofer) and line it up with pertinant though misguided biblical quotations.  We would have a concession stand of course, and sell popcorn, lottery tickets and gummi-bears.  For a modest fee, we could open the door briefly every 15 minutes and make it a spectator sport to an interested audience.
> 
> However, this is the real world.  The topic is about terrorists and the intense bravery of real "martyrs" like a 15 yr old boy who gave up his life to save 2000 children, and an angry population who can't understand why their government is so incompetent and incapable.



No in a ideal world a shit for brains individual like you would get some intelligence and not be, well, a shit for brains!!! 

Or in an ideal world, you and I could be locked in a room together and I could beat you to death without the need for dialog!


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Correct.......the dispute between Sunni and Shia has far more to do with internal politics and ownership of land and resources.   ...



Correct and hopefully the Shia and Sunni destroy each other and the Christians can then come in and finish them off expelling all the muslims to Syria and Jordan. That is the day we see Lebanon become a stable Democracy on the way to becoming a 1st world nation!


----------



## Sally (Jan 10, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No one is denying that the young man was brave.  He reminds me of young soldiers who willingly fall on a grenade to save their fellow soldiers.  Why don't you tell us how soon after Mohammed's death that the two main sects started in on each other since, of course, you hve educated yourself on this.   Perhaps you can tell us why in civilized countries like England the Sunnis are still after the Amahdiyya.  Maybe you can also tell us why in Indonesia the Sunnia are after the Ahahdiyya, the Shia, and the Christians.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

Coyote said:


> The problem in Pakistan is an incompetent corrupt government that has little control over it's territory and can't protect it's own people.




for those who do not know-----the shiites and sunnis of the Indian subcontinent 
were kiling each other even before the inception of Pakistan.    LONG LONG 
ago ----when I was young  (and beautiful)  I befriended a young doc in the 
hospital in which I had ----a little college time part time job.    
Clueless me had no idea why he proudly showed me a scar on his scalp-----
He was from New Dehli  (that's india)      ----I asked  "if you hate hindus 
so much--why did your family not move to pakistan in   ''48 ???     He got 
angry              (????)  ----ok ----over time I did learn who hated whom and 
who was being killed-------even way back then shiites were being murdered 
in the streets of pakistan by sunnis-----just as they had been when India 
was one country and this guy's family decided to stay SAFELY in India where 
most of the people did not HATE the people who put cuts on their heads.

Shiites and sunnis are murdering each other in  Iraq too. -----for a long, long 
time -----sunni SADAAM  murdered hundreds of thousands of them 

for those who do not know-----the  hatfield/mc Coy   type feud has been ongoing 
since the death of muhummad. ------starting whilst his body had not yet cooled.
Fret not------by now ----the partyline is   "DENY IT"-----just say  "it's zionist 
propaganda"         (a similar response might be  "oh  ---another story from rosie")

The present attempt by Hezbollah to  JOIN FORCES with sunni islamicists----is 
fascinating------sit tight ------lets see how it will pan out


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> US drone killings of civilians do not help matters.



They are unrelated to the internecine violence in pakistan.    Pakistanis ----
and-----the people of pakistan when they were "indians"    were killing each 
other in internecine violence long before most people in the USA----knew that 
there are  muslims living in "the indian subcontinent"      The USA  support 
of the taliban   way back circa the  '80s-------was truly idiotic.    It created 
a huge opportunity for   OSAMA ----it created the conflict between the USA 
and  afghanistan  

Oliver North was right------a  true patriot------but too little and too late


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Correct.......the dispute between Sunni and Shia has far more to do with internal politics and ownership of land and resources.   ...




good point     sunni-----that sow   FATIMAH BINT MUHUMMAD  wanted it ALL


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

Coyote said:


> What is happening in Pakistan is the result of a long period of history, colonialism and it's legacy, years of corruption, a culture that is still after all this time, essentially tribal, multiple wars, and yes - religion enters into the mix.  But you don't see all that.  And you don't want to.
> 
> I might be incompetent at identifying the right geographical region, Sally, but your ignorance extends even further.  It's a deliberate choice.




for those who have not had the advantage of close contact with  Pakistanis-----
( my contact commenced more than 50 years ago ---before most USA 
people -----knew the word  "pakistan")------every problem in pakistan from 
hemorrhoids  to  cholera-------is a result of  "western imperialism and 
the 'zionist controlled-cia"        Prior to the evil advent of   western imperialism 
and  the  'zionistcontrolledcia"------there was the GLORIOUS MUGHAL EMPIRE----
where all was paradise as symbolized by the  TAJ MAHAL      One of my earlier 
muslim friends from india------proudly told me the story of the glorious taj mahal---
built by SHAH JAHAN    for his wife  "mumtaz"   who died in childbirth.    He was 
SO DEVOTED TO HIS LOVE------that he used vast amounts of jewels and gold 
and forced labor -----pillaged from the Hindu country side to build his magnificent 
---"tomb/mosque"       He was so devoted that he  cut the hands of the craftsmen to 
cripple them so that they could not REPRODUCE the work ------wattaguy!!!!!!!! 
Being young----I ---<GASPED>   thus annoying my exuberant  informant who 
angrily shouted   'YOU WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM"

Fret not----Shah Jahan died jailed----by his own son------keep in mind----
evil did not exist in the MJGHAL EMPIRE ----until  the "west"  and the 
'jooos"  got there        Anyone interested in corruption and filth----read the history 
of the  MUGHAL EMPIRE       For those who do not know-----the jihado partyline 
is------all of the indian subcontinent is   "MUSLIM LAND"----based on the GLORY 
of the  MUGHAL CALIPHATE   which presided over a genocide of more than  
100 million in its first century       GLORY GLORY GLORY    isa/allahuAKBARRRRR


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 10, 2014)

US should LEAVE PAKISTAN AT ONCE please...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The drone strikes are why about 100 Christians were recently killed.
> 
> Why do we hate Christians so much?



do you have a link to the killing of christians by US drones?    I cannot find it


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




yes he was------does anyone know to which community the young man belonged?

The attackers are said to be of a  SUNNI  AL'QUEIDA Linked islamicist group known 
for many terrorist acts .    What was the motive?.    Was the school  SHIITE?  
or was the problem female students-?    or what?? 

It is a bit silly to say that sally is wrong to date the   SHIITE/SUNNI split 
at the INCEPTION OF ISLAM------she is right.      are you quibbling about 
"inception"  time--------The fight was between  Muhummads' son in law----
and another of  muhmmad's pals------THE INCEPTION OF ISLAM  and it was 
over SUCCESSION----very shortly after his death.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > In an ideal world we'd have Sally and Sherri locked in a room together.  There, Sally could put forth her theories on why poster x or y or z doesn't seem to care about what Muslims (only Muslims because no one else commits violence) are doing to a or b or c in the lands of O and Z.  Meanwhile Sherri could find a way to bring in the Evil Zionist Babykillers possibly in concert with drone attacks (that would be a twofer) and line it up with pertinant though misguided biblical quotations.  We would have a concession stand of course, and sell popcorn, lottery tickets and gummi-bears.  For a modest fee, we could open the door briefly every 15 minutes and make it a spectator sport to an interested audience.
> ...




Coyote has informed us that the TOPIC  here is a brave kid who saved what are 
probably his own school mates   from an attack by "someone"       Who are the 
saved victims and who and for what reason the bomber wanted to kill them is 
simply not an issue as per Coyote.      It is all a matter of the  WELL KNOWN FACT---
tht   PAKISTANIS CANNOT SELF GOVERN   because they were ----in the past  ---
TAINTED by the presence of   "WESTERNERS".       I know the mindset because 
I have been acquainted with pakistanis  for more than 50 years .    Coyote does 
present the pakistani mindset very cogently.      Sherri does help by noting 
drone attacks as the prime cause of the murder attempt.      So far all they have 
left out of the equation is the real issue------it was all orchestrated by MOSSAD


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

SalaamAkir said:


> US should LEAVE PAKISTAN AT ONCE please...




I agree-----with the exception of programs to save Hindu india from the FILTH 
from up North  ----and possible rescue   hindus, christians, and sikhs still 
stuck in the cesspit above------we should be completely OUT OF THERE.   
Our support of the TALIBAN DOGS was truly idiotic.    In 1971---flower child that 
I was-----I was horrified over the abuses taking place in east pakistan------
NOW  that I got smarter-----the only role for the US back then was  SAVE THE 
HINDUS ----we should have rescued them and then insisted on compensation from 
the UMMAH for their lost property-----and more importantly ---their lost lives.    Even 
now their descendants line the streets of   KOLKATA------unlike the frauds in Gaza 
who have called themselves  "refugees"  for  65 years and are FED by the USA------the hindus who fled the filth in  1971  starve in the gutters.     USA people are naive.  
We should learn to pick our battles with discernment


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SalaamAkir said:
> 
> 
> > US should LEAVE PAKISTAN AT ONCE please...
> ...



It is a shame, though. Partition took hundreds of thousands of lives from both sides. Maybe India should have remained undivided. They were one nation, after all. Even today, many Indians and Pakistanis I know have relatives on the other side


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2014)

India is by far the largest Hindu country and is located next to Pakistan.

They are the ones who need to rescue the Hindus if they are truely being abused.  

Not the U.S.   ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2014)

SalaamAkir said:


> US should LEAVE PAKISTAN AT ONCE please...


Kir, US is not in Pakistan. Duh.


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SalaamAkir said:
> 
> 
> > US should LEAVE PAKISTAN AT ONCE please...
> ...



Well, its drones are, at least


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 10, 2014)

SalaamAkir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SalaamAkir said:
> ...



It is called standoff penetration. Sometimes it is a necessity.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 10, 2014)

The boy is indeed brave. I hope one day Pakistan will become a society where adults will do this kind of heroics.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2014)

SalaamAkir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SalaamAkir said:
> ...


Taking Islamic terrorists out of their misery is a service to humanity.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> India is by far the largest Hindu country and is located next to Pakistan.
> 
> They are the ones who need to rescue the Hindus if they are truely being abused.
> 
> Not the U.S.   ...




India is at a gross disadvantage-----it harbors an IMMENSE fifth column-----entirely 
traitorous to it--------millions of muslims


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > India is by far the largest Hindu country and is located next to Pakistan.
> ...



Not really. There are some bad apples among Indian Muslims but majority of them are good Indians.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Some of the first muslims I have known-----were INDIAN MUSLIMS    "someday we 
will drink their blood"  is not what I would call a friendly indian muslim.    Perhaps you 
have MORE experience than have I------I had been acquainted with both hindu and 
Indian muslims---and pakistanis for more than 50 years--_BUT IN THE USA .   I have 
worked closely with them-------there is lots of clear ANIMOSITY against hindus by 
muslims ------and the ever repeated   -----"they cheer for pakistan at the cricket games"---
WITH TEARS IN THEIR EYES--------the hindus are so hurt.     Sorry----I am not sure I 
believe you------when push comes to shove----the likely outcome is ---- muslim vs hindu---
with only some exceptions


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I disagree. But let us agree to disagree and move on. After all the topic is about a brave boy in Pakistan. Why bring India into the discussion!

Also on a separate note, this thread should have been in the middle east section not Asia because majority of Pakistanis consider themselves middle eastern.


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SalaamAkir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You do know how strong anti-U.S. sentiment was in Pakistan, do you? 

According to this 2012 poll, 74% of Pakistanis consider America an enemy.

Pakistani Public Opinion Ever More Critical of U.S. | Pew Global Attitudes Project


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2014)

Why would they think of the U.S. as the enemy?

Just because we violate Pakistan air space with drones and drop bombs on Pakistani citizens at will is no reason to hate America.

After all we are doing it for their own benefit......why can't they see that??    ...


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> The boy is indeed brave. *I hope one day Pakistan will become a society where adults will do this kind of heroics.*



Yes, indeed...and I'm glad to see they are making waves about the lack of government response to events like these.


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 14, 2014)

Look, my point is...whether Pakistan or the U.S. is at fault here for their damaged relationship is no longer relevant, frankly, I wasn't trying to blame anyone in particular. I just honestly think it best that both sides just try to cut their losses, you know?


----------

